# Livery Yards-Duns Scottish Borders



## oscarwild (2 February 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking at some houses in the Duns area, and was wondering if anyone can recommend me some livery yards in the duns area that offer DIY livery.  Incase we do decide to move as I want to sum up my options.

Thanks again


----------



## Trinity Fox (2 February 2013)

I am not too many miles from there not too sure on all the livery yards as we have our own private place, I would suggest going on to facebook and posting on horsey stuff for sale in the borders you will get plenty of suggestions on there.

It is quite a horsey area so you should find plenty to do.


----------



## oscarwild (2 February 2013)

Thank you will go on tomorrow and try that. Surprisingly never thought of that. haha


----------

